# Eliminate Clicks and Pops in Any Daw with This!



## amadeus1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi guys,

VEP7 is a life saver as this video shows. Will show a couple of patches in Diva and the Synchron Piano as well.



Best,
Bill


----------



## easyrider (Mar 10, 2021)

If you enable multi core you will see massive performance improvements. Its the LED next to the OUTPUT knob.


----------



## amadeus1 (Mar 10, 2021)

True, but the point is VEP 7 allows you to have large templates whether you use Diva or not.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Mar 10, 2021)

Can you explain how it manages to improve performance on a single computer? The official site pitches this as a networking solution. Would VEP improve BBCSO performance on my un-networked PC? Does it do its magic by keeping everything cached in memory?


----------



## amadeus1 (Mar 10, 2021)

It will improve BBSSO significantly. Just try it, I think there's a demo.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2021)

amadeus1 said:


> True, but the point is VEP 7 allows you to have large templates whether you use Diva or not.


Yes but when you are deliberately not using a key feature of a virtual instrument to balance the load across cores to make your cpu choke it’s Misleading. That’s all Vep is doing, balancing load across cores.

I tested the same patch in studio one, selected the multi core option and saw vep performance similar to your video.

why not do another video comparing Vep and the multi core option of Diva for transparency?


----------



## Bernard Duc (Mar 11, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> Can you explain how it manages to improve performance on a single computer? The official site pitches this as a networking solution. Would VEP improve BBCSO performance on my un-networked PC? Does it do its magic by keeping everything cached in memory?


VEP is better than some DAWs at managing cores... but it depends on the daw and on the type or routing you use. That being said, the biggest advantage of VEP on a single computer is that you can keep your template loaded when you switch projects. You can also unlink the VEP instance from the DAW, meaning that saving in the DAW won't save the VEP configuration, allowing you to have much smaller project files and much faster saving times (my very big orchestral template saves so fast that I never notice when it happens).


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2021)

Some one commented on youtube...

“I see you use the default of 2 buffers in the Vepro instances. This means that when using an instrument in Vepro, you're effectively using 3 times the audio-buffer setting in your DAW. Vepro is great, and I'm using it too, but a more fair comparison would (also) use a buffer setting of 0 in the Vepro instance”


----------



## amadeus1 (Mar 11, 2021)

All I can say is, the point of the video shows what a large advantage you get by using VEP on a single computer, it's not a treatise on how it accomplishes that. The software secrets are closely held by the developers.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2021)

amadeus1 said:


> All I can say is, the point of the video shows what a large advantage you get by using VEP on a single computer, it's not a treatise on how it accomplishes that. The software secrets are closely held by the developers.


The advantage is not that great if you had used the features of Diva Correctly though...thats My point.....your video seems skewed towards vep

it’s a bit like having a race with two idenctle sports cars...one driver is allowed to to use multiple gear changes...the other driver has to stay in first gear...

Its not a fair comparison of the sports car performance....

Enable Multicore on Diva, have the same buffer in Vep and compare like for like then...this would be more useful information to the community who are about to spend a fair chunk of change on Vep.


----------



## amadeus1 (Mar 11, 2021)

If it drastically improves performance without the multicore option in Diva, just think how well it will work on other instruments taxing the resources, or is that too much to ask? Again, the free demo, if it still exists, is a good way to test it on whatever daw you use and whatever instruments you use without breaking the bank.


----------



## jneebz (Mar 11, 2021)

The title of this thread though....uh....


----------



## chillbot (Mar 11, 2021)

jneebz said:


> The title of this thread though....uh....


It's absurd. And completely unfactual.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2021)

amadeus1 said:


> If it drastically improves performance without the multicore option in Diva, just think how well it will work on other instruments taxing the resources, or is that too much to ask? Again, the free demo, if it still exists, is a good way to test it on whatever daw you use and whatever instruments you use without breaking the bank.


Enabling the multicore option in Diva drastically improves performance...

Having Diva run in Vep is balancing the load of diva over all cores....Exactly the same as enabling the the multicore feature in Diva. Its even stated in the Diva instruction manual!

What you have done is performed a flawed test....restricting Virtual instruments to one core for the purpose of highlighting how good Vep is and its total BS.

The only way to provide valid information is to compare Vep and record load and run Multicore option enabled in Diva and record load and compare the two...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 12, 2021)

I can't speak for 100% Cubase (although I do notice a difference when using it), but hosting inside VEPro on Logic is a noticeable performance boost. It spreads out the core loads more evenly with any VI plugin.

I think Bill's point is that VEPro is a great tool for handling plugin efficiency within your DAW. If you don't agree, then don't use it, it's not for everyone. There's a FREE demo, so try it for yourself and decide. And if you're doing any type of work where you're dealing wit multiple cues with the same template, it's awesome because you only have to load everything once (set it and forget it).


----------

